# Alternative zu Kaiserjägerweg?



## Argiope (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

nachfolgend ein Track (aus Karte erzeugt) der von der Hochfläche der 7 Gemeinden herunterführt.
Kennt jemand diese Route?
Sie führt von Bertoldi nach Caldonazzo.

H  SOFTWARE NAME & VERSION
I  PCX5 2.08 generated from Touratech QV 4.0.114 Standard, Date 29.01.2009 13:18:40

H  R DATUM                IDX DA            DF            DX            DY            DZ 
M  G WGS 84               121 +0.000000e+00 +0.000000e+00 +0.000000e+00 +0.000000e+00 +0.000000e+00

H  COORDINATE SYSTEM
U  LAT LON DEG



H  TN neuer Track 007

H  LATITUDE    LONGITUDE    DATE      TIME     ALT
T  +45.9875393 +011.2662003 29-JAN-09 12:18:03 498 
T  +45.9832931 +011.2658655 29-JAN-09 12:18:04 500 
T  +45.9796592 +011.2596172 29-JAN-09 12:18:05 575 
T  +45.9787441 +011.2535446 29-JAN-09 12:18:09 620 
T  +45.9720314 +011.2516264 29-JAN-09 12:18:09 712 
T  +45.9706801 +011.2471183 29-JAN-09 12:18:10 720 
T  +45.9636471 +011.2466079 29-JAN-09 12:18:13 896 
T  +45.9601565 +011.2421757 29-JAN-09 12:18:14 921 
T  +45.9557211 +011.2388674 29-JAN-09 12:18:17 997 
T  +45.9570145 +011.2417585 29-JAN-09 12:18:18 1073 
T  +45.9518787 +011.2420352 29-JAN-09 12:18:19 1110 
T  +45.9493599 +011.2442562 29-JAN-09 12:18:20 1148 




 

Wie ist dieser Weg befahrbar? 
Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MATTESM (30. Januar 2009)

kannst du den einfach in der karte eingezeichnet hier posten? dann wärs einfacher dir zu antworten...
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Argiope (30. Januar 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> kannst du den einfach in der karte eingezeichnet hier posten? dann wärs einfacher dir zu antworten...
> ..m..



Bitteschön

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Argiope (2. Februar 2009)

Nach dem die Infos hier nur so sprudeln...
http://www.moesslang.net/strasse_von_caldonazzo_-_lavaronne.htm

geht also nicht mehr, schade.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2009)

Alter Mann ist ja kein D-Zug. Gut das du das selber gefunden hast. Von dem aktuellen Erdrutsch wusste ich nämlich nichts und hätte dich da rauf geschickt. Bin da noch mit dem MTB runtergefahren und vor dem Krieg  mit der Enduro hoch. Wirklich schade.


----------



## MATTESM (2. Februar 2009)

jetzt wirds langsam interessant. ich bin 2008, als der kaiserjägerweg auch gesperrt war (erdrutsch), auf der passstraße gegenüber durch centa san nicolao gefahren und habe die ganze zeit übers tal hinweg auf diese straße geschaut. man konnte abgerutsche stellen erkennen und wir kamen zum schluss, dass das wohl nicht ohne weiteres gehen würde. aber was heißt das? wieviel "klettersteig" steht da genialen weltkriegstrails entgegen? wenn das verhältnis noch halbwegs gesund wäre könnte man sich die straße ja zumindest mal ansehen? vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, den die neugier in den weg reingetrieben hat? klettersteigset hätt ich ja... 
..m..


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2009)

Schade  Aber wieder was gelernt...


----------



## joku68 (3. Februar 2009)

Und wenn du das ganze so angehst wie Stuntzi? 

http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/displayimage.php?album=36&pos=10


----------



## Schwabe (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn du diese Strecke meinst, die sind wir letztes Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren das ist nämlich der Kaiserjägerweg


----------



## dede (3. Februar 2009)

Hatten wir hier mal im Rahmen des Tamazol-Trails besprochen. Einfach die SuFu (Tamazol) benützen und ihr werdet fündig werden. Damals war sie noch durchgehend fahrbar .....


----------



## Argiope (3. Februar 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier mal im Rahmen des Tamazol-Trails besprochen. Einfach die SuFu (Tamazol) benützen und ihr werdet fündig werden. Damals war sie noch durchgehend fahrbar .....




Hast du Bilder?

Schaumann schreibt schon 1973 "... einige Stellen sind fast zur Gänze abgerutscht, und nur ein schmaler Steig führt über sie hinweg. Trittsicherheit ist notwendig, besonders wenn der Weg schon längere Zeit nicht instandgesetzt wurde."

Es wird wohl wie überall sein, Warnschilder sind billiger als einen Weg instandzuhalten.

Gruß,

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (3. Februar 2009)

Irgendwelche alten Dias davon liegen bestimmt noch im Keller rum aber keine Ahnung wo genau und dann sind die noch lange nicht digitalisiert (leider)....
Da es 2 ausgebaute Strecken aufs Plateau gibt war's doch nur allzu logisch, daß sie die alte verfallen lassen zumal die Instandhaltung bzw. der Ausbau für den modernen Verkehr viel zu teuer gewesen wäre - schade, aber das ist nunmal so....


----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2009)

Also Herr Zahn schreibt in seinem neuen Buch "Gardasee/Trentino", das der Weg von den Italienern wieder super hergerichtet wurde und er im März 2007 dort ohne Probleme lang gefahren ist.


----------



## thof (3. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... und er im März 2007 dort ohne Probleme lang gefahren ist.



Er weist aber ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass auf diesem Stück nur "absolut fahrsichere Mountainbiker ihre Freude haben". "... da ist absolute Fahrsicherheit vonnöten. Wer einen Fehler macht, fällt weit". 

Klingt also sehr interessant und machbar


----------



## iceberry (9. Februar 2009)

Halløle.

Wir standen letztes Jahr auch kurz davor den Kaiserjägerweg zu beradeln...
Doch einige Bauarbeiter -u.a. mit schweren Kipplastern- ließen uns nicht passieren... es gäbe dort oben keine Straße oder Weg gaben sie uns zu verstehen - der Berg wäre heruntergerutscht. 

Unsere spontane Routenänderung war diese hier...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/279481

War nicht so wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll aber es ging gut voran.
Es gab auch mal gut Gelegenheit die Umgebung zu genießen mit netten Aussichten. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/279492
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/279494


----------



## dede (9. Februar 2009)

Wir standen letztes Jahr auch kurz davor den Kaiserjägerweg zu beradeln...
Doch einige Bauarbeiter -u.a. mit schweren Kipplastern- ließen uns nicht passieren... es gäbe dort oben keine Straße oder Weg gaben sie uns zu verstehen - der Berg wäre heruntergerutscht. 

Kaiserjägerweg oder alte Centastraße ??? Eher Letzteres, oder ? Hab jedenfalls nichts von nem Bergrutsch am Kaiserjägerweg gehört/gelesen....


----------



## Schwabe (9. Februar 2009)

Schaut mal in der neuen Ausgabe von Mountainbike da sind verschiedene Touren unter anderem auch der Kaiserjäger Weg beschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberto (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich bin den Weg das letzte mal vor ca. 6 Jahren gefahren.

Bis zu dem gepunkteten Abschnitt auf der Kompass-Karte war der Weg gut fahrbar. Den gepunkteten Abschnitt konnte man problemlos durchschieben (ca. 15 min.).

 Bei den ausgesetzten Stellen war immer ein Stahlseil zum Festheben vorhanden.

Danach konnte man bis zum österreichischen Komando relativ gut durchfahren (vielleicht 1 -2 Stellen wo man kurz absteigen musste).

Servus Robert


----------



## iceberry (9. Februar 2009)

Kaiserjägerweg oder alte Centastraße ??? Eher Letzteres, oder ? Hab jedenfalls nichts von nem Bergrutsch am Kaiserjägerweg gehört/gelesen....[/QUOTE]

Leider hatten wir vorort lediglich unser garmin und haben uns erstmal in Caldonazzo eine Karte geholt. Mir scheint, als ob wir einfach ein paar meter weiter recht hätten aufsteigen können. 
Die Herren Bergingenieure sagten aber auf gebrochenem italienisch, dass es auch nichts mehr mit Kaiserjägerweg zu machen gäbe... diese... ähhh... gemeinen Leute! 

nungut, dann möcht ich nicht weiter stören.


----------



## dede (9. Februar 2009)

Wieso stören ? Für derartig brauchbare Diskussionen ist dieses Forum ja schließlich gemacht, oder hab ich die Funktionsweise in den vergangenen Jahren von Grund auf falsch eingeschätzt ???

Also der Kaiserjägerweg ist die komplett asphaltierte Straße, quasi der "Normalweg der Biker" hoch zur 100 km dei forti. Die alte Centastraße ist die ursprünglichere (bereits vor dem 1. WK existierende) Verbindung, die vor Jahren (s.a. Robertos Beitrag, den ich inhaltlich voll bestätigen kann - allerdings eben auch nur aus grauer Vergangenheit und nicht aktuell !) eine Traumverbindung darstellte, ich denke um die geht es hier bei der ganzen Diskussion, oder ?!. Die dritte Variante über den Passo Fricca trifft halt schon wesentlich weiter westlich auf die "Originalroute", ist m.E. aber immer noch spannender als der eigtl. Kaiserjägerweg selbst......


----------



## Roberto (9. Februar 2009)

Roberto schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich bin den Weg das letzte mal vor ca. 6 Jahren gefahren.
> 
> ...



Sorry,

ich meinte natürlich die alte Centastraße ("Ex Osteria della Stanga").

Servus Robert


----------



## dede (9. Februar 2009)

Sollte nur ne Klarstellung sein, keinerlei Kritik oder Vorwurf - bitte nicht falsch verstehen ! Hatte nur den Eindruck, daß hier Äpfel mit Birnen vermischt werden, deswegen die kleine "Zusammenfassung"....


----------



## techstar (9. Februar 2009)

iceberry schrieb:


> Unsere spontane Routenänderung war diese hier...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/279481
> 
> War nicht so wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll aber es ging gut voran.
> ...



Hey!

Na das sind doch Pics vom Passo della Fricca.
Sind wir 2004 und 2006 drüber. Der spektakuläre Abschnitt (ein wenig Pasubio/Tremalzo-Feeling) ist ja nur recht kurz, nämlich dort, wo die Straße durch einen neueren Tunnel führt, wohingegen Biker außen rum radeln können.
Ansonsten viel Asphalt (Kaiserjägerweg natürlich auch).

Details auf Elmars Seite:
http://www.faszination-alpen.de/

Gruß
Andi

PS: Sind damals auf nen Tipp von DEDE hin dort lang.


----------



## holger.frank (10. Februar 2009)

techstar schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Na das sind doch Pics vom Passo della Fricca.
> Sind wir 2004 und 2006 drüber. Der spektakuläre Abschnitt (ein wenig Pasubio/Tremalzo-Feeling) ist ja nur recht kurz, nämlich dort, wo die Straße durch einen neueren Tunnel führt, wohingegen Biker außen rum radeln können.
> ...



Ich habe da letztes Jahr 2 Wochen (Bike) Urlaub gemacht und so einige Alternativen erkundet, unter anderem fand ich folgende Route als Alternative ganz nett. 
Einstieg ist komplett vom Ortsausgang Caldonazzo aus beschildert (1ookm di Forti)
http://www.fortezzebiketour.it/tappe/tedesco/tappa_02.htm

gruss holger


----------



## iceberry (10. Februar 2009)

@techstar:
Jaup... viel Asphalt. Von den Abschnitten gibt es auch kaum Bilder - eben deshalb. ;-)
Der kurze Abschnitt ist in der Tat das Highlight dabei. Aber ideal fürs Radl, weil dort kein Auto fahren kann und er auch für Füßgänger gesperrt ist. 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/0/0/0/2/_/large/PICT0417.JPG


----------



## iceberry (10. Februar 2009)

@holger.frank:
schau mal oben hab ich ne *.kml-Datei (GE) angehängt...
ist das ab Caldonazzo der gleiche Weg? Der Aufstieg im angenehmen Schatten? hier und da mit Aussicht auf den Lago di Caldonazzo?


----------



## holger.frank (10. Februar 2009)

iceberry schrieb:


> @holger.frank:
> schau mal oben hab ich ne *.kml-Datei (GE) angehängt...
> ist das ab Caldonazzo der gleiche Weg? Der Aufstieg im angenehmen Schatten? hier und da mit Aussicht auf den Lago di Caldonazzo?



ja, das ist der Weg denn ich meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Trailsurfer (27. Juli 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> jetzt wirds langsam interessant. ich bin 2008, als der kaiserjägerweg auch gesperrt war (erdrutsch), auf der passstraße gegenüber durch centa san nicolo gefahren und habe die ganze zeit übers tal hinweg auf diese straße geschaut. man konnte abgerutsche stellen erkennen und wir kamen zum schluss, dass das wohl nicht ohne weiteres gehen würde. aber was heißt das? wieviel "klettersteig" steht da genialen weltkriegstrails entgegen? wenn das verhältnis noch halbwegs gesund wäre könnte man sich die straße ja zumindest mal ansehen? vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, den die neugier in den weg reingetrieben hat? klettersteigset hätt ich ja...
> ..m..



Hat jemand dieses Jahr die alte Centa Strasse (Sentiero Nr. 219) probiert? Ich würde die Strecke auf unserem AX dieses Jahr gern als Alternative zum Passo Fricca einbauen, aber nicht einfach auf Verdacht dort hochfahren um dann an den abgerutschten Stellen umkehren zu müssen. Sind diese Stellen für trittsichere Menschen passierbar?


----------



## UncleHo (27. Juli 2009)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Hat jemand dieses Jahr die alte Centa Strasse (Sentiero Nr. 219) probiert? Ich würde die Strecke auf unserem AX dieses Jahr gern als Alternative zum Passo Fricca einbauen, aber nicht einfach auf Verdacht dort hochfahren um dann an den abgerutschten Stellen umkehren zu müssen. Sind diese Stellen für trittsichere Menschen passierbar?



Ist schon getestet worden, siehe anbei. Auf eigene Gefahr. 
Bin die Centa mal vor längerer Zeit zu Fuß rauf und runter, die abgerutschten Stellen waren zu Fuß kein Problem, allerdings sehr exporniert, das Sicherungsseil hing damals ziemlich durch und war keine wirkliche Hilfe, der Untergrund an den abgerutschten Stellen, insgesamt 2 soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist zudem sehr brüchig.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (28. Juli 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich habe in diesem Blog weitere Bilder einer Befahrung/Begehung im letzten Jahr gefunden:
http://hospitalbikers.blogspot.com/
















Und hier gibt es eine Diashow von einer Wanderung in diesem Jahr:
http://girovagandoinmontagna.com/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=2772.0

Wir werden es wohl bei gutem Wetter probieren...


----------



## SchrottRox (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

da ich gerade in Caldonazzo auf dem Campingplatz sitzte, greife ich das Thema noch einmal auf.

Also, als "Aufstiegsalternative" zu dem Kaiserjägerweg, welcher ja gänzlich aus Teerstrasse besteht und kaum Schatten bietet und zudem noch von Autos und Motorrädern benutzt wird, kann ich auch den Weg von "iceberry" empfehlen. Dieser führt meist schattig, auf Schotterwegen mit wenigen geteerten Abschnitten, hoch nach Canta S. Nicolo und dann auf den alten besagten Passo della Fricca (Umfahrung des neuen Tunnels). So kommt man recht bequem in das Gebiet Lavarone.






















Den Sent. 219 kann ich nicht empfehlen! Das ist mit dem Radel an der Grenze der Vernunft, vor allem mit Gepäck! Hab leider keine aktuellen Fotos. Alternativ dazu jedoch *das besondere Highlight - den Sent. della Pace*. Dieser führt quasi etwas höher gelegen, parallel zu dem Sent. 219 und kann fast durchgängig befahren werden. Die Schlüsselstellen sind mit "Treppchen" versehen, einige Brückchen sind verbaut und Drahtseile gespannt. Im Gegensatz zum 219er wird dieser Weg gepflegt und ist auch aktuell (siehe Bilder von 12.09.09) in bestem Zustand.
































Das ganze bietet sich natürlich auch als nette Radelrunde an, welche ich immer wieder gerne fahre.


----------



## MATTESM (14. September 2009)

...wenn ich richtig verstehe auch bergauf sinnvoll und schön?
..m..


----------



## SchrottRox (14. September 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ...wenn ich richtig verstehe auch bergauf sinnvoll und schön?
> ..m..



Sinnvoll nicht, da teilweise doch recht steil und schottrig...schön mit Sicherheit!

Also ich täte Aufwärts den Weg Caldonazzo - Campregheri - Centa S. Nicolo - Valico della Fricca - Carbonare wählen und nur Abwärts den Friedenspfad. Ansonsten gibt es zu viel Schieberei. Aber wen das nicht Abschreckt...


----------



## tri4me (15. September 2009)

Ich möcht noch was zum Thema Alternative zum Kaiserjägerweg beitragen.

Wir sind heuer folgendes als Abschlußetappe gefahen:

Von Caldonazzo auf einem Sentiero hoch nach Vattaro Vigolo und auf alten Militärstraßen runter ins Etschtal. Dieses an der einzigen Brücke südlich von Trento gequert und dann auf Teer durchs Val die Cei hoch zum Passo Bordolo.
Ab dort wieder auf alter Militärstraße nach S. Barbara und dort dann auf dem Downhill der ronda extrema runter nach Arco.

Für mich war das eine absolut stimmige Schlußetappe. Hat mir auf jeden Fall besser gefallen, als die Kombination Fricca-Sommo-Rovereto und dann Radweg-Bolzerei vom letzten Mal.


----------



## Anselm_X (15. September 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Dieses an der einzigen Brücke südlich von Trento gequert und dann auf Teer durchs Val die Cei hoch zum Passo Bordolo.


Die Teerstraßen hoch vom Etschtal sind alle mehr oder weniger steil und liegen voll in der Mittagssonne.
An einem heißen Sommertag bei etwas zu spätem Start in Caldonazzo sind die ca. 1200 HM dann leider kein Vergnügen...

Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## tri4me (16. September 2009)

Das war eigentlich auch meine Meinung. Aber zwischen 400 und 900 Metern Seehöhe waren wir im Schatten des links liegenden Höhenzuges. Da waren die Temperaturen o.k.
Bis zum Tunnel war´s aber wirklich heftig. Oben ging´s dann, dank leichtem Wind, auch in der prallen Sonne recht gut. Genug Wasser solte man aber schon mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanRein (2. März 2010)

vom Autor (doppelter Beitrag) gelöscht ...


----------



## StefanRein (2. März 2010)

MATTESM schrieb:


> jetzt wirds langsam interessant. ich bin 2008, als der kaiserjägerweg auch gesperrt war (erdrutsch), auf der passstraße gegenüber durch centa san nicolao gefahren und habe die ganze zeit übers tal hinweg auf diese straße geschaut. man konnte abgerutsche stellen erkennen und wir kamen zum schluss, dass das wohl nicht ohne weiteres gehen würde. aber was heißt das? wieviel "klettersteig" steht da genialen weltkriegstrails entgegen? wenn das verhältnis noch halbwegs gesund wäre könnte man sich die straße ja zumindest mal ansehen? vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, den die neugier in den weg reingetrieben hat? klettersteigset hätt ich ja...
> ..m..



Hallo MATTESM:
Ich war letztes Jahr im August von oben (Carbonare, Comando Austriaco) an der alten Centa-Straße. Geht bis auf das eine Loch (siehe Bild hier im Thread, kann man rechts über die Böschung umtragen) super zu fahren, bis man die Ex-Osteria erreicht hat. Danach muss man in eine schottrige Rinne absteigen (Drahtseil, Warnschild: nur mit Klettersteig-Set), diese dann an einer Felswand rechts verlassen. 
Im Oktober noch mal da gewesen, dann von unten die Piste hoch bis zu einem kleinen Unterstand gebiked und zu Fuß weiter; hier beginnt gleich der drahtseilgesicherte und komplett abgerutschte Teil (siehe meine Galeriehttp://reini1.re.funpic.de/Homepage...rentino 2009/Centa/Centa/slides/P1020310.html). Der Abschnitt zwischen hier und Stanga ist der am schlechtesten erhaltene der gesamten Strecke.

Man kommt dann streckenweise nur mittels Drahtseil über die Schuttreisen oder an der Wand lang. Hilfreich wäre es , zu zweit zu sein, um an manchen Stellen das Rad weiterreichen/abnehmen zu können. 

Fahrbarkeit in etwa 95% im oberen Teil bis Stanga, der untere Teil ist nur etwa zu 50% fahrbar. Ab Ende der Drahtseile nette Forstwegabfahrt durch Wald bis an die Straße bei Caldonazzo.

Empfehlenswert nur für Biker, denen Tragen und klettern am Drahtseil mit Bike auf dem Rücken nichts ausmacht...
Ansonsten GEILE Szenerie 

Bei Interesse Bilderein paar Bilder auf meiner HP:
Galerie zur Centa-Straße (zu Fuß von unten): http://reini1.re.funpic.de/Homepage/Seite%205%20Galerien/Mountainbiken/Trentino%202009/Centa/Centa/index.html
Bilder von einer anderen Tour über Kaiserjägerweg und den 219er runter zur Osteria Stanga und ins Centa-Tal über Sent. 217: http://reini1.re.funpic.de/Homepage/Seite%205%20Galerien/Mountainbiken/Trentino%202009/Kaiserj%E4gerweg/album/index.html (leider schlechte Bildqualität vom Handy )

Ich habe die ein oder andere Tour auch in Worte gefaßt, da stehen auch ein paar Infos zu der Tour drin. 
Hier geht es zur Seite mit den Beschreibungen: http://reini1.re.funpic.de/Homepage/pg012.html

Hoffe, es ist etwas an Infogehalt dabei (leider etwas spät, aber habe den Thread erst jetzt gefunden/gelesen) ...

Ach ja: Schrottrox (weiter oben) kann ich nur zustimmen: 





> Den Sent. 219 kann ich nicht empfehlen! Das ist mit dem Radel an der Grenze der Vernunft, vor allem mit Gepäck! Hab leider keine aktuellen Fotos. Alternativ dazu jedoch das besondere Highlight - den Sent. della Pace. Dieser führt quasi etwas höher gelegen, parallel zu dem Sent. 219 und kann fast durchgängig befahren werden. Die Schlüsselstellen sind mit "Treppchen" versehen, einige Brückchen sind verbaut und Drahtseile gespannt. Im Gegensatz zum 219er wird dieser Weg gepflegt und ist auch aktuell (siehe Bilder von 12.09.09) in bestem Zustand.



Gruß, Stefan


----------



## KingKarl (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
  ich war letzte Woche mit dem Bike dort oben.
  Wenn man die Stelle mit der Warnung passiert,









  Muss man vom Bike absteigen.





  Denn entweder man ist Spiderman oder man kann Fliegen. 





  Die Stelle ist meiner Meinung nicht mehr passierbar, sie ist stark ausgespült und man erreicht das Seil nur mit viel mühe und die Brücke die später kommt, besteht aus zwei Baumstämmen die nicht grade vertrauen erwecken.
  Grüße


----------

